# open nest boxes VS Cubes



## BackyardCritters (Mar 28, 2011)

Our nest boxes came with our pens that we bought off of CL Here is a pic:






I don't have any better pictures than that- sorry. But it is a large cube with a hinged door for easy clean out.  Every pic I see on here and other sites are the open boxes.  Is there anything I need to know as to why people don't use the cubes?

My rabbits seem to really like their boxes and the cubes seem like they would be warmer for the new kits.


----------



## rabbitman (Mar 28, 2011)

Cubes are better! If I wasn't colont raising I would build all mine cubed. I think people use the open nesting boxes because it is easier to check on the babies.


----------



## dewey (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the partially enclosed boxes & open boxes.  Partials for winter and opens for summer.  It gets really hot here and also sometimes very humid, so a totally enclosed box would be suffocating and would hold in too much moisture and ammonia.  We also have mild winters so I like a partially enclosed box for enough ventilation yet enough cover to stay pretty warm.  But I do also like to be able to scoot the box up to the door without having to try to prop or hold up a lid I could only semi open...my cages are 18" tall, so I'd need more like a 32" tall cage in order to be able to flip back a full lid inside a cage...my boxes are roughly 20" long x 12" tall.  The best box is what works best for each setup, I guess.


----------

